# All In One Trade From Rapier



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, the Canada Post sled dog team finally pulled in from Australia .... they complained that the lack of snow and ice made for pretty slow travel ... go figure! Anyway, they dropped off this package with a very weird label ... said they knew it must be for me, but I do not know how.










Sooo, with some anxiety, I opened the package, and this is what I found.










I got two sets of bands, some ties, and inside that neat little cloth bag was the cutest little slingshot you have ever seen. Here it is in my hand.










Just look at that exquisite detail on this wee beastie. Those fork tips are just perfect! And look at the artistic indent around the palm swell. And of course there is that weird makers mark ... got no idea what that could be for! Here is a side view.










Just check out the smooth lines and those laminations. And the finish is flawless ... I mean flawless. Rapier, you have to tell me how you did that finish. I have not yet banded it nor taken any shots with it. I think I may just put it under a display case for all my friends to admire ....

I almost hate getting something like this .... man, it makes me feel soooo inadequate. I do not think I could ever make something this nice. This is far and away the most beautiful slingshot I have ever owned. Rapier, I cannot begin to express my thanks.









Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

THAT. Is a beautiful thing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That looks like a pretty sweet plinker!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

hahahha really enjoyed reading this topic, thanks Charles and Rapier!

fantastic slingshot and precious friends!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow ,nice one !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What an amazing little piece!

Great work Rapier!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the nicest wee slinger i have seen, congrats to both of you!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

he doesn't seem to make too many, but jeez when he does, they're little beauties!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice little frame Charles! That palm swell is slick. Thanks for posting.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a swell looking catty, enjoy shooting, nicely done Rapier.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's nice! Congrats


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Glad you finally got it Charles. Took around 13 days to get to you. Well at least now we know how long it takes to post from here to there.
I made this specifically for Charles hence its size (he loves small cattys). It took aproximatly 15 total working hrs as I wanted it to be as near to perfect as I could get it.
It's made from...
Frame, iron bark
Spacer, modern Australian (Tasmainian) blackwood
Palm swell, Cypress
Fork tips, VERY old Australian blackwood
Cut out with el cheepo band saw, shaped with dremmel, sanded from 120-400 by hand but kept polishing with the used 400 till smooth, placed in 50/50 boiled linseed and turps for 4 days then buffed by hand with soft rag, let cure off for another 5 days inside then liberal application of liquid bees wax and buffed again.
The pouches are rayshots, one of which is a beaut magnetic one, he sent me a bunch in a swap and I just had to have the best for this lil catty.
@ wombat, I don't make to many coz they end up taking so bloody long coz I'm so bloody anal. It's a bit of a problem to be honest.
Thanks guys for all your kind comments but really anyone can do this kind of thing if you put some effort in, be willing to make mistakes and learn and have patience, a lot of patience.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice. Was the palmswell intentionally shaped like the shield of the forum logo?
I like it alot.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I was wondering who would pick up on that wak. The truth is no, was not intentional but I did realize it was similar after the fact.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is really really awesome.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That's the most beautiful wee shooter I have ever seen! I want.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Guys and Gals ... I just cannot say enough good about this slingshot. It is about as perfect as can be. Trust me, I have looked at it very closely, and I have not found any flaw. Artistically it is beautiful. It feels wonderful in my hand. And everyone who sees it falls in love with it. If you ever have a chance to get a slingshot from Rapier, JUMP at it. I am truly honored to own it. (That wasn't just a short term loan, was it Rapier?????)

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Excellent craftsmanship, Rapier!...The palm swell should fill the hand well...You`ve made the PFS into a work of fine art!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, Charles.







Rapier, that's some really nice work. I admire your anal-ness!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

No not a loan Charles. You like it more than I do anyway.... Let me know how it shoots for you as it has never been banded up.
And @DH I had a feller admire my, err, anal-ness the other day and only just barely escaped. These big hairy fairys dont take piss off for an answer... ah, your not big 'n hairy are ya DH???







he he he... just kidding.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rapier said:


> These big hairy fairys dont take piss off for an answer... ah, your not big 'n hairy are ya DH???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well I'm not hairy. . .*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. I banded the little beast up with the Theraband gold. I began with 3/8 inch (9.5 mm) lead and it did very, very well indeed. I then moved up to my 3/8 x 1/2 inch (9.5 x 12.7 mm) lead hunting slugs and it handled those just as well. It is an altogether delightful little shooter.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Rapier, that is exquisite. We always knew that Charles was a lucky guy, but now we know that he is truly blessed. Thank you both. Very, very well done.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

rapier that is amazing! great job mate. seriously. that really is a sweet little shooter














lucky guy that charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> These big hairy fairys dont take piss off for an answer... ah, your not big 'n hairy are ya DH???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well I'm not hairy. . .*








[/quote]
Yep that was the guy. He must have shaved for the pic though.... hehehe


----------

